# Spin Casting DARTSPINS on a 1pc Okuma Epixor Rod/Epixor XT Reel w/4lb Line!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

My 1st Dartspin Outing! How Did it Perform? How Was The 1pc Rod?

After a few days of cold weather & rain there was sun this cold morning. So i went across island to field test some of the Hyperlastic lures by A Band of Anglers, namely the Dartspin Pros. I decided to use my new Okuma 1pc rod the 7ft Epixor Inshore w/a Epizor XT 30 with 4lb monofilament. My first 1-piece rod in awhile. I like 1-piece rods since my earlier years of using customized 1pc Saber Rods for GT's from Fuji's Fishing Supply.

I casted "dunked" live crab & frozen ika while i spin casted "whipping" the Dartspin Lures by A Band of Anglers. I like the "fullness" of using a 1-piece rod. After 2hrs i got a nice strike that lasted 5sec before cutting the line. Past history in this spot tells me it was most likely a barracuda. I used a Okuma Epixor XT 30 Spinning Reel filled with 4lb monofilament line.

The water was murky due to the runoffs from the bad weather. And cold. When the water gets cold most fish tend to find deeper water that's warmer. When your casted bait comes back stiff & cold it's a bad sign. I did get a strike. Turned out to be a huge Porcupine Puffer Fish.

I stayed there for 8hrs before bucking the Aloha Friday traffic back home on the other side of the island. I really liked the reaction of the Dartspin Pros. I plan on getting more in different colors. The 1-piece Epixor Rod was very resilient. Even on my short 5sec strike the rod handled to strain evenly, meaning the rod took the strain of the strike, not my arms.

So far i'm liking the Band of Angler line. Also the Okuma 1pc Spinning Rod. The Epixor XT 30 Reel needs to handle a decent fish as well. More time is needed to see how this rig handles a decent strike. Tonight it's raining, again so i might have to sit in for the weekend.


----------



## JaredAllen (Jan 5, 2022)

Cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

